
Why everyone loves coming up with ideas in the shower - blasdel
http://a.wholelottanothing.org/2010/08/why-everyone-loves-coming-up-with-ideas-in-the-shower.html
======
wake_up_sticky
This is going to sound extremely cynical, but I believe that there's another
reason why people enjoy coming up with ideas while in the shower or driving or
taking a walk or...etc.

When you're doing one of those things, you can't actually do any work towards
implementing the idea--but you can imagine all of the things that you're going
to do as soon as you're able to (which, of course, you won't do).

In the shower there is no pressure to actually do something. You don't come up
with ideas at your computer because you'd be confronted with the fact that if
you really wanted to, you could begin implementing one of those ideas
immediately.

------
jsharpe
Same reason toilets are great for thinking. It gets you away from staring at
the problem and lets your mind free associate a bit.

~~~
joshu
Another glorious institution ruined by the iPad/iPhone/etc

~~~
insomniasexx
Jeez, the Apple haters around here. When I was 12 I used to poop and play my
gameboy color.

